# Hex-werte aus Datei in Integer einlesen



## genfrosch (8. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen,
ich sitze seit gestern an dem Problem, dass ich hier eine Datei habe, welche unter anderem Zahlen im hexadezimalen Format enthält.
Ich lese immer zeilenweise ein und verwende den StringTokenizer um die Daten voneinander zu trennen.

Leider habe ich noch immer keine Möglichkeit gefunden, wie ich die hex-Werte in einen Integer (Byte, Long, ...) übertragen kann.


```
public class HexTest {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String a = "AB7C";
				
		int value = Integer.getInteger(a).intValue();
		
		System.out.println("a: "+a);
		System.out.println("value: "+value);
		System.out.println("HEX: " +Integer.toHexString(value));
	}
}
```

in der Zeile "int value = Integer.getInteger(a).intValue();" bekomme ich immer eine NullpointerException, wohl weil der Wert nicht umgewandelt werden kann und value undefiniert ist.

Kann mir jemand helfen, die Hexwerte einzulesen, bzw in eine Zahl zu bekommen?  

Danke schon jetzt,
genfrosch


----------



## genfrosch (8. Juli 2005)

war ja klar, dass ich das Problem, sobald es hier gepostet ist, selber löse ... 


```
...
int value = Integer.parseInt(a, 16);
...
```

mittels parseInt und der Angabe der Basis ist es möglich den Hexwert einzulesen.

Die Ausgabe:

```
a: AB7C
value: 43900
HEX: ab7c
```

Veilleicht kann das ja noch jemand brauchen.

Grüße,
genfrosch


----------



## torsch2711 (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Genfrosch,

 ist doch super wenn das immer so laufen würde 

 Danke für das posten deiner Lösung, machen nur sehr wenige, wenn Sie es selbst gelöst haben.


 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------

